# Tokyo Buns



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

ãã£ããããã¾ãã!

hello everyone ! well i finally decided after much deliberation to actually sit down and start writing a bunny blog. i figure maybe people would be curious about how somebunnies (and their humans) live in different parts of the world, so, here goes nothing !

---

to start things off, i guess i should talk a little bit about myself. my name is sebastian, and i'm originally from california but have been living in tokyo for the past year as a student. i got my first bunny just after new years on a total whim (and some not so subtle coercion from my friend), and about a month later brought my second bunny home. i must say, after living alone for almost a year, it's really nice to have someone in the house other than yourself to talk to. 


for those who are curious, my username 'usawan' is after a character here in japan that you can win in UFO catchers (claw machines for those in the US). it's a cross between a rabbit (ã¦ãµã® - usagi) and a dog. in japan a dog goes ã¯ã³ã¯ã³ (wan wan), and so when you combine the two, you get an USAWAN. here is a picture of one that i won a while back:










the tag says (roughly):
USAWAN
slightly big mascot stuffed animal
spring color pastel~
when eating only spinach grass, the child becomes grass green color...
the ããããã(mogu mogu) is the sound that a rabbit makes when eating spinach apparently 

they come in several different colors, but i only have the white one.

well enough about me, here are who you REALLY came here to see 

---

SHUSHU (ã·ã¥ã·ã¥)












baby shuu. the second photo has been known to make every woman within a five mile radius squeal at a pitch which can shatter glass.

shushu is a tortoise american fuzzy lop. however, her ears never fell, so she just runs around looking like a slightly deformed dog. in japan, a 'shushu' is what you call a hair scrunchie. she is my absolute princess, and she knows it. her favorite pastime is chewing on everything within reach, be it cardboard, plastic, 4 phone chargers, my books, my clothes...

some more recent photos of shushu:












she is well known for appearing to not have a face. 


FUAN-CHAN (ä¸å®ã¡ãã)












fuan-chan is also an american fuzzy lop, but a broken blue. she, unlike shushu, has proper lop ears. about a month after i got shushu, the same pet store got her in, and because she was the same breed (i love fuzzy animals, it's a weakness) i immediately had to have her. in japanese, ä¸å® (fuan) means 'stressed', as in to be stressed out. because she has red eyes, she 'scans' to see, and sways her head side to side. a joke between my friend and i was that she seemed really stressed out all the time, and so the name just stuck. ã¡ãã (chan) is a suffix that is used for girls as a term of endearment. i'm often told by japanese people that 'stress' isn't a real name for an animal 

she loves to be held, and i often just walk around with her in the crook of one arm, or hold her while at my laptop. she absolutely LOVES to dig, currently a box that my mother shipped me some american goodies in has become her favorite toy. (she flattens herself out and crawls inside, and digs at the bottom) one day she'll dig straight through back to the US 

---

well that's it for now, more to come later !

ãµã¨ãã©ã!

-bas
:biggrin2:


----------



## hln917 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Sebastian. One of my buns is named Sebastian:biggrin2: ShuShu and Fuan-Chan are adorable. I'm squealing from this side of the pond! Hopefully Fuan-Chan will dig her way thru to New Jersey.


----------



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

haha you have good choice in names  

judging by the sound from her cage, she should be somewhere close to the earth's core by now


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 18, 2010)

Both your bunnies are cute, but ShuShu isn't an AFL. Her ears aren't long enough. 
I would post a few pictures of her in Rabbitry to see what they think.


----------



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

i think her ears are possibly just....deformed ? she is the exact same bunny as fuan-chan in all other regards, just her ears are strange. 

i might wander over there later though and see if i can't get some proper answers about it. i might have to shave her though so people can see the bunny under all that fur haha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 18, 2010)

Shushu reminds me of a lionhead.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Jun 18, 2010)

ShuShu & Fuan-Chan are adorable!
I'll definitely be a regular reader, I love Japan. "Mogu mogu" lmbo!
Is the chan suffix usually hyphenated? I ask because I always call my cat Kagome "gome chan" but I've always wrote it as two words.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 18, 2010)

They're very cute!

What do you study?


----------



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

*YukonDaisy wrote: *


> Is the chan suffix usually hyphenated?


when it's written in japanese, usually it is not hyphenated, and it's written as one word (as if it were part of the name). but when i write it in english i usually use a space or hyphenate it because it makes it easier to read imo


----------



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> What do you study?


currently i'm attending language school to try and pass the JLPT (japanese language proficiency test), but my major is science with an emphasis on human anatomy and physiology !


----------



## usawan (Jun 18, 2010)

so this morning i went to change shushu's cage, and i guess i woke her up because she had some FIERCE bedhead going. (it was kind of bad lighting and my phone camera is old, so pardon the image quality)













elegant creature she is not.

---

my official first weekend of vacation woo ! two whole weeks to slack off and do nothing until the next semester begins. :weee:


----------



## usawan (Jun 20, 2010)

lying in bed with a soft bunny at 8am is the best way to start one's morning. she eventually just settled into the crook of my arm and had her head resting on me while i pet her until my arm hurt, listening to the rain and sounds of my neighborhood in the morning.

it was å¹¸ã. (shiawase - happiness) :hearts 





:hearts:bunny19


























my little ãå§«æ§ã(o-himesama - princess)


----------



## usawan (Jun 21, 2010)

i don't even think this needs a witty caption.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL Nice work, bunny!


----------



## Nummy (Jun 21, 2010)

Great blog! :biggrin:Your rabbits are beautiful!!! :inlove:


----------



## hln917 (Jun 23, 2010)

More pictures please so I can squeal!:biggrin2:


----------



## usawan (Jun 24, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> More pictures please so I can squeal!:biggrin2:


wish granted 

first off, thank you everyone for your kind comments :hearts


i woke up this morning around 5am, but i thought for some reason it was 5 at night and i freaked out for a few minutes before realizing that i was totally mistaken. i took last train home the night before (around 1am) after meeting with a couple acquaintances of mine for some drinks, so i only got 4 hours of sleep...maybe that's why i woke up all confused. i ended up going back to bed around 9 and waking up at noon (gotta love vacation time) so i feel better now...but man that sucked ! i hate it when i wake up and think a day has passed when it's only been a couple hours.


anyhow, today shushu discovered where i keep the bunny weed...usually it's sealed up but i was doing some refills and heard some loud crinkling. well i turned around and i see this:






shushu had her entire head buried in the bag...so i grabbed my phone and lay on the floor snapping away while she munched, but she's so hard to photograph because she just doesn't sit still at all, so i did the best i could. 










nom nom nom nom









don't try and look innocent at me, shuu. i know you're plotting something...i see you staring at the weed bag...






you kinda got something...






shushu's favorite perch is on top of her cage. however i've noticed lately that she's been eating part of my closet :grumpy: gotta watch her more closely now...

---

in completely unrelated news, the ANGRY WHOPPER is back !!! :rofl:






i was with my friend in shinjuku and saw this sign outside burger king. you can pick the spice level of it from really mild to DEATH, and it is SO DELICIOUS. hopefully i can get one before they stop selling it. the last gentei (éå®) or 'limited edition' burger i had at BK was the BOURBON WHOPPER this past winter that came with a highball. the burger was delicious, but the highball, however, was not. i still carry the coupon from this around in my wallet because it was too funny. BK in japan sells alcohol (beers and such).






the harajuku mcdonald's a few months back had a preposterous gentei offer, all you can eat fries and all you can drink soda if you bought an L size set between 5 and 10pm. :shock: can you imagine !







woops, today's post was long eh :biggrin2: i meant to study today but now it's evening and i've done absolutely nothing. better get on that...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 24, 2010)

LOL Angry Whopper was here too but I'm not too sure if we had "Death" level. Sounds awesome! 

The advertisements for fast food in Japan are *hilarious*. I always laugh when I walk around Tokyo on vacation! Always something entertaining. They make everything like cartoons and cute. It's lovely!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 24, 2010)

I love your blog!! I'm trying to learn Japanese, so I'll have to keep stopping in. Maybe reading your blog will help motivate me :biggrin:

Shushu is so cute! Such long hair!


----------



## BethM (Jun 26, 2010)

Love your blog, your bunnies are adorable!!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha that's funny about the angry whopper....here in Australia we don't have a burger king but we do have a hungry Jack's which would be comparison to Burger King...and month's ago they brought out a burger called the angry whopper lol...never tried it as i'm not that keen on Hungry Jacks...i would rather go to McDonalds.

Both of your bunnies are absolutely adorable....loved their pictures..


----------



## usawan (Jun 26, 2010)

*@ kirbyultra - *the 'death' spice level is amazing...in japan really spicy food is hard to come by because japanese people have really low tolerance for it (it's not a native flavor), but this actually makes me start grabbing for water. i love spicy food so much though  and yeah advertising in japan is the best, my favorite is when they (mis)use english...which they do ALL the time. my friends and i are endlessly amused lol.

*@Dragonrain - *how long have you been studying for ? if you want to practice, feel free to PM me :biggrin2: and shushu's hair is quite amazing in person...it's actually kinked, and it's extremely thick, it very much feels like real wool. she has like twice as much hair as fuan-chan, haha. i guess she's just an exceptionally fluffy girl 

---

today was mercifully cool...summers in japan are HORRIBLE and they make me want to go back home to my perfect bay area weather. the humidity today is so so, it rained a bit and so it dropped, and now it's approaching decent since it's evening. still though, even the five minute walk to my supa (supermarket) makes me want to rip my clothes off and jump in a pool. i'm going out with friends tonight, we'll be outside most of the night so hoping that it stays nice.... there is a sort of joke we have that japan has no seasons, it's either so cold your bones are frozen, or so hot that you can't do anything but lie naked under the air con, and two or three months out of all that the weather is actually decent. so don't believe the tour guide books ! it's all a lie ! 

recently fuan-chan has decided that her cardboard box is no longer amusing, and has begun to dig in her litter box instead, resulting in the box's entire contents being strewn across her cage. i am not amused by this :grumpy: at least i managed to buy some big floor tiles at the craft/diy store to put in there before she decided digging in the litter box was fun...makes cleanup easy, but no less annoying.

i can't believe i have only one week of vacation left before class begins again...arg, where has the time gone ! last i checked it was the beginning of may, how is it almost july now ??? anic:


and to make this post more interesting, have some pictures of shushu in a box. i got a new bag for school, and this is the box it came in. (one of the flaps is 'shut', making the box appear smaller, by the way)












i mailed my friend earlier asking if he was going to be coming out tonight, to which i just the reply 'Ye, verily I shall throw asunder the chains of sobriety'


tonight is gonna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## hln917 (Jun 26, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> anyhow, today shushu discovered where i keep the bunny weed...usually it's sealed up but i was doing some refills and heard some loud crinkling. well i turned around and i see this:




I love this picture and I think I'm going to start calling it bunny weed also! Cute.

I remember how hot is was in HK during the summer, I don't know how you take that humidity! Never knew it got that cold in the winter though.

Your vacation starts early! Hope the university has a/c.


----------



## usawan (Jun 28, 2010)

helen, i barely survive the humidity ! i usually am sitting at home in my skivvies, halfheartedly waving a fan at my face in an effort to cool down. sometimes the girls will come lay with me on the floor (whoever is out running around at that time) and we both share in a little of the struggle to make it through the heat of the day. it's the worst, however, when you step outside and feel like you just took your second (or third, or fourth...) shower of the day. 
this past winter was so cold that it hurt your teeth, and when the wind blew no matter how thick of a coat you had on it went right through to the bone. we were laughing because it was SO bitter freezing that it was funny. it snowed quite a bit too, which is rare for tokyo. 


in some bunny news, shushu has decided that my feet and legs are delicious :? i'll be trying to walk around and she'll just be circling my feet, grunting and nibbling away. it doesn't hurt, and it's kind of funny, but i have no idea why she's suddenly started doing it. my bunnies are crazy :rollseyes

last night fuan-chan was out doing bunny 500s around the apartment, but i managed to get a couple pictures of her doing a bunny melt under my hand as i pet her. it was close to 1am, so sorry they are rather dark.









she was totally pooped, lol.


in some un-bunny news...i've started drawing out a short comic that i've been bouncing around my head for a few weeks. it's something of a self-narrative. i recently got back into drawing after about a year of not drawing anything, so this should be interesting to see how i do...i might upload a couple pages if i can bribe my friend to allow me use of her scanner.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 28, 2010)

When she's circling you and grunting, it usually means they are claiming you as hers and the grunting is a love song!:bunnyheart

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53875&forum_id=48&highlight=rabbit+circling


----------



## BethM (Jun 28, 2010)

*usawan wrote:*


> advertising in japan is the best, my favorite is when they (mis)use english...which they do ALL the time. my friends and i are endlessly amused lol.


I can spend hours reading wacky advertisements and misuse of English on engrish.com. LOL. My SIL spent 3 years teaching English in Japan, so she used to send such crazy things back to us!


----------



## Dragonrain (Jun 29, 2010)

engrish.com is awesome. Sometimes the dollar store near us sells weird stuff from Japan...like pencils and small stuff like that, with really messed up attempts of english. I got a pencil case there before...not that I ever use it, but it was so funny I couldn't pass it up. I actually forget now what it says though, I'll have to look for it sometime and post a picture.

Bunny melt, sooo cute! I wish my bunnies would do that. They're all too busy to ever pay any attention to me.

Defiantly post pictures of your comic if you can! I'd love to see it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, engrish is great! Please post


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 29, 2010)

Such cuties. I think Fuan-Chan is a Lion-Lop (half lionhead, half some lop).


----------



## usawan (Jun 29, 2010)

first off...i'd just like to say, JAPAN, you tried your hardest, you played a phenomenal game, took it PAST overtime, into a shootout...don't be sad you lost. this is the furthest you've ever gotten before. in another 4 years you can try again, and you'll do even better. endo yasuhito...you are a beast of a man. i'll be wearing your jersey next world cup. honda keisuke...amazing. kawashima eiji, you look angry all the time, but you are a BEAST goalie. everyone...you played a fantastic game. SAMURAI BLUE !! æ¥æ¬!ãæ¥æ¬! (where's my japanese flag icon eh )

and...paraguay, even though i wasn't routing for you and made fun of your coach and players all night, you played well also, even if winning in a shootout is not really a 'win' in my opinion. it relies entirely on a single player's luck...not the effort of the team. so don't celebrate too hard, paraguay...you'll get eliminated next round 

so obvously, my best friend and i went to a bar to watch the JAPAN vs PARAGUAY game. the game started at 22:00 here in japan, and it was an AMAZING game, even if no goals were scored at all, because just being around the japanese people and feeling their excitement was enough. the suspense each time our team came close to scoring, or when paraguay threatened to score against, us was palpable. my heart was going to beat out of my chest, i swear. even after japan lost, people were clapping and doing soccer chants, cheering the players, because it was a job well done, and they were proud of their team. nobody expected japan to make it anywhere. we showed them !! 


after the game ended, my friend walked home (he lives a 15minute walk from where we were) and i started on my trek home since the last train had long gone, and first train wasn't for another three hours almost. i live four train stops away on a local train from this particular area, and so it takes roughly 8-10 minutes to get home normally. on a non-rainy day, the walk takes me about 45 minutes to an hour, depending how slow i'm going.

after we left the bar it was starting to rain, but against better judgement i put my hood up and struck out for home. now, me being not the brightest crayon in the box, didn't bring an umbrella with me beforehand even though it had been raining all evening. so i start walking home, and before i'm even halfway i am soaked to the skin and it's raining cats and dogs on me. i FINALLY made it home about an hour and a half later (about 20 minutes prior to me writing this). i am exhausted !! but i felt like i had to post about the soccer game (yes, SOCCER, because i'm from america ) and my bad decision to walk home in the rain.

i will read everyone's comments and reply after i've woken up...seeing as it's 5am right now that will probably not be for a while haha. :yawn:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shushu looks a little like my lionhead Carmel.






Great blog by the way and wonderful pictures too, you have a couple of very cute bunny's.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 30, 2010)

I love your blog! Your bunnies are adorable. Can't wait to hear more stories from you and see more pictures.


----------



## hln917 (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry but that buzzing horn during the World Cup drives me crazy!


----------



## usawan (Jul 1, 2010)

my blog made two pages, woo ! i never expected it to be anything but me filling it with photos of my buns and idle ramblings...thank you everyone for commenting, i will do my best try and keep things interesting ! 

yes...engrish.com is an old favorite of mine too  i thought about contributing someday, my friends and i see the most bizarre things all the time. there is a man in my area who i often see wearing a white shirt that says in big, black bold letters down the entire front 'WHAT YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR'. i always have a private chuckle when i see him. a week or so ago, my friend saw a guy getting off the train with a shirt that said 'i knew she was 16' on the back...he tried to get a picture but the man slipped away too fast. we are dying to know what the front of that shirt said...the best engrish in japan is written on clothing, hands down. 

here is a photo my friend took quite some time ago, possibly almost a year now, of some cat food:






oh japan....

---

*@wabbitdad- *i love the coloring on caramel ! shushu definitely visits the same hair salon  

*@helen- *yeah i can't stand those horns either...there were some other foreigners in the bar with us (we think maybe from the UK) and one of them had one...he kept blowing it at really inopportune moments and it was SO annoying. 


and since people requested more pictures, of course i took some ! here are a few i got of the ladies this morning. i haven't had many opportunities to take photos because it's been too hot during the day and i don't want them running around the house and risking overheating themselves but it's rather pleasant right now so i might get more later on today.


fuan-chan doing another bunny melt. the instant i put my hand on her head she just flops down onto the floor now. so precious, look at that face !










and ms shushu, looking to get up on the bed even though she knows she isn't allowed up there because sebastian is tired of washing pee stains out of his white comforter...:grumpy:






sorry about the pile of bunny debris, i was sweeping up after cleaning the cages. and the orange is a stain on my floor that was there when i moved in...not a wayward bunny mess.  this is one of my favorite pictures of shushu i've taken, i think. the lighting turns her fur almost blue, i love the effect. 

---

and as far as their breeds go (for both my bunnies) they were sold to me as fuzzy lops, however i do agree they look like they could be mixed or a different breed entirely. the only thing that makes me still lean towards them being AFLs is that japan is very strict with pet breeds, especially with dogs and cats. they ONLY sell purebred animals. (if the animal is mixed, it will say what two breeds, and the price of it will be substantially less than the other animals. i've only seen mixed breed dogs, however, not cats). of all the bunnies that i have seen come in, the only ones without a proper breed tag are called 'mini usagi' (literally 'mini rabbit'), but i am unsure of what kind of bunny this is, i will have to go and get a picture to illustrate what i mean. i don't think they are randomly mixed, though, as all the mini usagi have the same body and fur type, so someone is breeding them purposely. i will have to gather some pictures from the pet store's website to help my explanation.

i will make a thorough post about this later because it might be interesting to someone, but it should surely be a second entry since i'll end up writing out a novel if i tack it to the end of this one. i already have a habit of making excessively long posts !


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL! Cat Smacks! Hahaha! Love it!

Sorry if I missed it but where are you originally from since you're doing classes in Japan?


----------



## usawan (Jul 1, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Sorry if I missed it but where are you originally from since you're doing classes in Japan?


i'm from the california bay area.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure if you mentioned it or not, but are both buns bonded? Asking b/c I don't see any pics of them together.

How long will you be studying in Japan? Are you planning to make it your permanent residence?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 2, 2010)

usawan wrote:


> *kirbyultra wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sorry if I missed it but where are you originally from since you're doing classes in Japan?
> ...


Oohh, cool!


----------



## usawan (Jul 2, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Not sure if you mentioned it or not, but are both buns bonded? Asking b/c I don't see any pics of them together.
> 
> How long will you be studying in Japan? Are you planning to make it your permanent residence?


they are not bonded, but they tolerate each other's presence. i usually don't have them out in the house together because inevitably a pee war begins. but when i take them out for a walk, they hang out together just fine and there is no scuffling/humping/chasing. i think the unfamiliar environment helps with the civility. living in a one-room apartment makes it hard to get the girls together because each one has 'claimed' the space as her own. 

i have about a half year or so left at my language school, and then i am applying to another university to finish my degree, so hopefully i can stretch four years out of that. right now, i consider japan 'home', and i don't plan on returning to the US. however after i finish my degree that might change. i really love living here though.


----------



## Amy27 (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the new pictures. They are both so cute.


----------



## ariusshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

ã¯ããã¾ãã¦ï¼
åã®åã¯ã»ãã¨ãã«ããããï¼
ä¸å®ã¡ããã¯ç§ã®ã»ããããããã(Not sure if that word's right.. )
ç§ã®æ¥æ¬èªã¯...ãããããªãã:expressionless
ãããã­ï½ray:


I'll be watching your blog. Fuzzies are awesome. And my Japanese stinks. xD


----------



## usawan (Jul 3, 2010)

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> ã¯ããã¾ãã¦ï¼
> åã®åã¯ã»ãã¨ãã«ããããï¼
> ä¸å®ã¡ããã¯ç§ã®ã»ããããããã(Not sure if that word's right.. )
> ç§ã®æ¥æ¬èªã¯...ãããããªãã:expressionless
> ...


ã¯ããã¾ãã¦ï½
ãããã¨ãã­ï¼åã®ã¦ãµã®ããããã¨ãã¨è¨ãï½ãâ
ä¸å®ã¡ããä¸çªå¥½ãã ã­?ãããããããã£ã¨åçãåããªããï½ï½ã
ã¢ãªã®æ¥æ¬èªãèª­ãããï½ãå¤§ä¸å¤«ã ãã

hehe...


----------



## ariusshadow (Jul 3, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> *ariusshadow wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ã¯ããã¾ãã¦ï¼
> ...


Lol I only caught parts of it.  I tried. :biggrin2:
Seriously, though, your white and blue bun is adorable.


----------



## usawan (Jul 4, 2010)

*ariusshadow wrote: *


> *usawan wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *ariusshadow wrote: *
> ...


lol, its ok.  i just said that i must take more pictures, and that i could read your japanese fine so don't worry 

and thanks :biggrin2::hearts


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 4, 2010)

They didn't teach me any of that in Japanese I. LOL


----------



## usawan (Jul 6, 2010)

blarg...i've had a rough past few days...got an infection in the lymph on the right side of my neck and had to go to a clinic for a round of penicillin tablets...but at least i can tell it's working because i can actually swallow again without being in immense pain. i almost got heat stroke wandering around to find the place, too. 

and also...:rant: my new semester of school has started, however instead of starting on a monday like logical people would, i missed the first two days of class because it started on THURSDAY instead, so i missed thurs/friday class...what is with that ?? luckily nothing really important was covered, except i'm behind on kanji now after i slept all day yesterday after i got home from the clinic and didn't get to study for today's quiz. arg. gotta work double time tonight. i can already tell intermediate 2 level is going to kick my butt...


whew been a while since i did a photo post, it's been overcast and rainy lately so the light isn't so good for picture taking. 

some of fuan-chan from this evening...
















tried to get a 'scanning' sequence, ha. 













i had some of shushu but they came out too dark, so you get one from the other day that i forgot to put up






i had another person tell me shushu looked like a dog in class today, haha.



off to make dinner and study now...arg just spilled water all over myself. pro move :expressionless


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha I've had a lot of people tell me that my lop rabbits look like puppies - especially Ziggy.

Adorable pictures!

So sorry you haven't been feeling well. Believe me, I know the feeling, I've been sick for going on 2 weeks now and the 100* weather here isn't helping any either! I hope you're feeling better soon.

How do you type in Japanese on here? Do you have to download a special program or need a special keyboard or something? I'd love to be able to do that too, to get in more practice, but I'm not sure how.


----------



## hln917 (Jul 6, 2010)

The picture of Shushu does resemble a terrier dog. You should send the pic to your friends here in the state and tell them that's what a Japanese dog looks like!:biggrin2:


Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## usawan (Jul 7, 2010)

*Dragonrain wrote: *


> Haha I've had a lot of people tell me that my lop rabbits look like puppies - especially Ziggy.
> 
> Adorable pictures!
> 
> ...


oh, it's really easy ! every computer should come with the capacity to do this. i don't know if you have a PC or a MAC, but i have a PC, so here is how you do it that way -->

go to the [control panel], and go to the [clock, language, and region] section. under [keyboards and languages] select [change keyboards]. this will prompt you with [text services and input languages] window. your default language should be english, so leave that be. go to [add] it will give you the [add input language] window, and from there scroll down to JAPANESE. click on the little box to expand the options, and under [keyboard] check MICROSOFT IME. (i also have JAPANESE selected, but japanese keyboards are arranged differently, so you don't need to bother with it unless you want to!) then hit OK. and that's it ! the IME icon will show up in your system tray, there will be a little [EN] which shows that the type is set into ENGLISH. if you click that you can set it into japanese. you will need to be clicked into a text-box, or else it will swap you back to english by default. when you have it set to japanese, click the [A] and choose the HIRAGANA option, and then type away ! it takes a little getting used to, but i'm sure you will be fine 

if you have a MAC, i'm sure googling 'typing in japanese on MAC OS (whatever)' will give you something useful ! let me know if it works out !

oh also, since it's a pain to swap back and forth all the time, i usually leave my computer set to japanese, and just select the [half-width alphanumeric] when i want to type in english


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL wait, classes started on Thursday and you didn't know? Poor you. How embarrassing!

I hope the antibiotics they gave you knock the lymph node back to normal. Ouch!! Feel better!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## usawan (Jul 14, 2010)

whew been a while since i've come around here to update...i've been terribly busy with class, and sleeping all day...and more class...even if i'm only in school about four hours a day, it's amazing how much STUFF we learn. i don't know how my brain is even holding all this in. oh i know...it ISN'T. i forgot some really simple kanji the other day, i think i'm getting to the point where there is no space left to put all this new grammar and kanji and vocabulary, and so i'm dumping out anything i can...pretty soon i will be forgetting things like my address and which way my pants go on.

lately the weather has been utterly dismal, it's rained nearly every day at least once since last week. today it has been clear skies, which is nice because i can't remember the last time the sky was blue and not a blanket of heavy rainclouds with water full in their bellies. the only downside is that today it has been REALLY hot. the tenkiyohou (weather report) says it was 31ãC of still, humid, dead heat in tokyo today (about 88ãF). at least the trains pump up the AC to the max...there is no reason for it to be so dang hot at 8:00am to the point where you start sweating the instant you try and walk anywhere.

today i went to kojima (my pet store) to get some supplies and jingly cat balls for the bunnies and take a gander at the fuzzies they have in, and i got to pet my first mini rex and saw my first netherland dwarf. rex fur is incredible ! i was scritching her nose through the bars of the cage while i looked at food and got my bunny weed (there are two cages set up against a jutting half-wall next to the small animal supply alcove- usually a bunny is kept in the top cage and the store's black chinchilla lives in the bottom one). she totally zoned out...it was really cute. they also have an orange mini usagi in (not yet for sale), i was standing there watching it clean its ears quite thoroughly...holy crap i nearly died it was so cute. there is an 'island' made of rows of hamster cages back to back, with the long glass cases for bunnies and ferrets at the end and the two axolotl tanks on a shelf adjacent to the bunny side, and in the bunny case they had the netherland dwarf (maybe it was some kind of otter coloring) and a fluffy white lionhead, who were also not yet for sale. two adorable marshall ferrets were in the ferret cage. not really my animal, but my friend has three path valleys. usually we stand on opposite sides of the 'island' and yammer about the ferrets and bunnies. 
on the wall at the end of the store and beyond the 'island' they usually keep the hedgehogs/momongas (sugar glider)/etcetera bunnies and ferrets who are in quarantine or who don't have cage space elsewhere. there was a cute broken orange lop and a small brown bunny on the wall today, also not for sale. they did have a very disgruntled looking lop out though, he'd definitely win some disapproving bunny awards.

i have been wanting something small and caged lately...kojima currently has a hedgehog in (there is usually always one available) and i want him SO badly, but it costs the same to buy him that it does to buy a bunny (about 25,000yen for the hedgehog, almost 300$ with the current conversion rates). a LOT more than i want to be spending on another pet right now...the mini usagis always go for around 5,000yen (roughly 60$), but a marked breed will go for anywhere from 20,000-28,000yen (224-315$). shushu cost me close to 300$, and fuan-chan was around 250$ (since she was a month older than shushu when i bought her i got a discount). i always have a private chuckle when i read people saying they won't pay 20$ for a bunny and complain that is expensive...give me a break ! :rollseyes 

maybe i should just get an axolotl or a hamster or one of the big stag beetles that they have in right now...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 14, 2010)

Are you planning on coming back stateside when you finish your classes? Pretty sure hedgehogs are restricted..? Not totally sure. Breed prices are nuts, aren't they? Doesn't seem fair to make such a steep profit on these little critters.


----------



## usawan (Jul 14, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Are you planning on coming back stateside when you finish your classes? Pretty sure hedgehogs are restricted..? Not totally sure. Breed prices are nuts, aren't they? Doesn't seem fair to make such a steep profit on these little critters.


yeah, i think they are restricted in the states now. which sucks ! they make really fun pets  

not sure yet what i'm going to do...if i get accepted into the school i'm applying to then i definitely won't be going back to the US for at least another 3-4 years...after that i guess i will see how i feel by then ! but i'd really hate to get a pet and then have to worry about taking it back to CA...like if i had a MONKEY or something lol.

and i agree...pets cost too much money here ! it's so ridiculous...


----------



## usawan (Jul 15, 2010)

nothing much interesting to report from today, so here's an omake (special bonus) picture for you guys...









shushu's eyes always fail to make an appearance in photos...


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 15, 2010)

Eee! so fat and cute! I love upside down shots of bun buns.


----------



## usawan (Jul 15, 2010)

so when it's 23:00 and you can't sleep and don't feel like studying for tomorrow's kanji quiz, what do you do ?

you post pictures of your bunny in your blog. 

the afternoon was perfect for photographs but unfortunately it was also perfect for napping. guess which one i ended up doing...
















i am convinced shushu is really just a very unfortunate looking strain of pomeranian, not a bunny. a pomeranian that was gene spliced with one of those fluffy balls that they affix to the top of snow hats. i'm sad she moved at the last second in the final picture...my camera phone's shutter moves at the speed of it doesn't.

tiny bunny feet underneath massive bunny fluff = :rofl:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL she's definitely part Tribble.


----------



## usawan (Jul 15, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> LOL she's definitely part Tribble.


omg totally made my morning...i laughed out loud when i read that. my mother agrees, she and i are big star trek fans :rofl: i might have to start calling her tribble-chan from now on.


----------



## usawan (Jul 16, 2010)

it's so hot today...31ãC with 70% humidity.

kill me now.

oh here have some molt-chan picspam. she has been worrying me lately because she's been eating less than usual, but she seems no less genki (energetic) than normal. i'm hoping it's just the heat reducing her appetite...i push hay pretty hard because of the fluff and the fact that the buns are shedding like it's going out of style, and she's mowing through it pretty well so i'm not terribly fuan (ha !) about it yet. 






cactus butt-chan 









eye-chan









nose-chan (and nose-chan + tribble-chan's hair gently gathering in all corners of my house)






bath-chan 









looking like a true fuan-chan









relax-chan






nom-chan


----------



## hln917 (Jul 16, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> eye-chan




Call me crazy but she definitely has theJapanese eyes!

Hope it is the weather that's slowing her eating habits. Think she's trying to prove you wrong from the last picture!:biggrin2:


----------



## usawan (Jul 17, 2010)

well i woke up today to find that fuan-chan had some massive poopy-butt. scared the hell out of me. i got a damp towel and wiped her off as best i could (fuzzy bunny + liquid poo = MESSY) and am browsing infirmary threads like a madman...i put her on the floor and she seemed ok, no lethargy, she hopped around and then went straight to her favorite spot under my bed where she is currently still lying.

i'm not sure what brought this around...her diet has been the same as always. i am monitoring her VERY closely now though...i'm going to be a giant ball of stress until this passes. 

:nerves1


----------



## usawan (Jul 17, 2010)

so i moved fuan-chan's cage out from my closet and put it onto the floor next to where i sit with my laptop, so this way i can keep my eye on her constantly and monitor her hay/water intake.

i forgot just how BIG this thing is (my closet is immense)...i had to do some major furniture rearranging to fit it on my floor. thankfully i could put stuff up into the closet again (like my suitcases...) 









(i took her food bowl out after i shot this by the way, trying to push just weed and water for now). she did hop into her (freshly cleaned) litter box and nibble some hay, so that was encouraging. if she isn't drinking i'm going to buy some apple juice at my supa and put a few drops into her water to see if that won't do some good.

since she's right next to my back window i have the door open so she can get some direct air flow. she's laying down right now so hopefully if this was stress related (it hasn't been that hot inside my house, but she DOES live on the top shelf of my closet so it may be warmer there) she will recover fine. i may have to move her here until fall when it cools down substantially enough to put her back in the closet.

well i just looked over and she's grooming herself. feel better soon poo-chan.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope she's doing better! How scary  Her cage is pink!!! XD


----------



## usawan (Jul 18, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Hope she's doing better! How scary  Her cage is pink!!! XD


thanks...she so far seems her usual self, but usual fuan-chan involves a lot of lying around haha. she did eat a bit more hay though and pushed her jingly cat balls around a tad.

yes it is pink ! well half of it is white because they didn't have enough pink panels at the time lol.


----------



## usawan (Jul 18, 2010)

alright last update of the day i promise...it's my little hime-sama's first time getting sick so i'm allowed to spam update about her condition 

she seems to be doing fine, she's been drinking water on her own (didn't need to add the apple juice after all). she's been laying down most of the day but i don't blame her, so have i. today was horrible, high of 32.9ãCãwith *98% humidity* so i'm relieved to see her drinking water. thankfully right now the heat and humidity have dropped considerably.

haven't seen her eat much weeds but i'm more concerned about her being hydrated after all that runny poo. she hasn't passed anything since this morning, but i'm optimistic that she'll be feeling better in a day or two.









some relaxing in front of the open door...and some drinking ! yay !


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 18, 2010)

have you been feeding her any hay? 

and drinkin is a good sign


----------



## hln917 (Jul 18, 2010)

How is she doing today?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow that is hot! I hope she's doing better today!


----------



## usawan (Jul 19, 2010)

it is currently 31ãC and 62% humidity in tokyo...compared to yesterday's brutality i can hardly feel the humidity today. however because i've been out walking quite a bit (met up with my friend last night around 02:30 to go wander around shinjuku, just got home now at about 14:20ish) i am feverishly hot and feel like i have some minor heat stroke. the sun is so relentless...when my friend and i passed into the shade of a building immediately the temperature dropped about 5 degrees. it was amazing just how much cooler it got not being in direct sunlight. when i got home i peeled my shirt off (some days it's just so bad that you get down to the intimates before you even have both feet out of the genkan (entryway) ) and my shirt was wet like i had just submerged it into a bucket of water. this summer is just...so hot. 

when i got home i immediately went to check on poo-chan, and her bum was clean ! :weee: the fur is still a bit matted and dirty (i will wipe her down some more in a bit but it looks like she did some good cleanup on her own) but there was no poo stuck to her. last night she passed a large clump of soft cecals that got smashed into her poor bum-fur real good (took me a half hour to get her just remotely clean and she still smelled like a horse barn) but i was relieved to see that it was more solid than the first poo (which was very much liquid). i was surprised that the cecals smelled like horse...i have only smelled horse a couple of times in my life, but it is such a strong, defined scent, that i have not forgotten it. 

there are no poos in her litter box, but i gave her a small amount of kibble that she sampled. i will leave it in so she can get some solid food with the hay and start giving me nice good unchi (poo) again. 

in some other news

my friend and i went to our pet store (kojima) today because we were discussing the use of insects for a photo project of hers, and since they have a lot of big beetles in because it's summer, we were thinking about purchasing some to use (that i would later inherit as pets because my friend is not a bug person). atlas beetles, heracross beetles, beetles whose names i have forgotten...but anyhow, the atlas beetles have weekend and holiday sales and are only about 980yen for a male and female pair, including their little split terrarium. i have decided that next weekend i'm going to go in and pick out a pair i like, and try my hand at a bit of breeding. i have always wanted atlas beetles, i love them a lot, and so i am very excited to see if i can be successful. if i plan to eventually bring in new beetles to try and get a huge, beautiful male with perfect horns. it is apparently very difficult to breed them, but i accept the challenge. breeding and collecting beetles as a hobby is extremely common here, and i would love to eventually have many types of them (perhaps not all to breed, but just to collect them). after they pass i plan to collect their carapaces for decoration (i am such a bug nerd at heart, truly).


thank you everyone for your concern about fuan-chan, it means a lot to me.  well, off to nap now...


----------



## usawan (Jul 22, 2010)

today one of the people who work at my school brought in a metal tray with two frozen blocks of ice and set them in our classroom in front of a fan to help cool the room down. we have the misfortune of being in the hottest room in the school because in the afternoon the sun's heat is directly on that side of the building, and not even the air con can keep it cool. everyone was taking pictures of the ice when it was brought in haha.






lucky me, i sit right in front of where the ice was  everyone kept coming over to touch it because it was so cool. the room was so warm though that the ice melted very fast, the tray kept filling with water and spilling onto the floor. but it did help blow some cool air around. by the end of the day, the blocks were melted down to about a quarter of their height from when they started out. (about a 3 hour time lapse)

after class i met up with my friend and we went to get gyudon for lunch. it's a cheap, easy way to cram a lot of calories into your day and all the places that are gyudon mise (shops) are open 24/7 so it's very convenient. it's basically a bowl of rice with either beef or pork on top. the place we go to you can also get different toppings, and our favorite is the cheese topping. for hilarity, i got the MEGA size and my friend got the MINI size.









before, and after :biggrin: my friend has her nice camera out because we were doing (sometimes not so) covert street photography for her photo class final project. that was really fun, just walking around shinjuku and taking pictures of people for a few hours. after it got too dark for photos, we went to baskin robbins ! (it's just called 31 here) they had a gentei offer of 3 scoops for the price of two called 'challenge the triple' that we had done previously when it first came out, but it was supposed to have ended already. however the shinjuku mise extended it until the 23rd (tomorrow ! tempted to go again..) so we were able to get three delicious scoops of ice cream and chill in the AC for a while. i'm not sure if this is a japan-only thing or if it's also in the US. 












sitting on the floor in a corner because the tables were full...my friend's ice cream is on the left, mine is on the right. she had coconut grove, caramel praline cheesecake, and belgian chocolate chunk. i had 31 love, jamoca coffee, and mint chocolate chip. (in the states, when i was a kid since i have a summer birthday i used to always get mint chocolate chip ice cream cakes from baskin robbins...so mint chocolate chip ice cream is really natsukashii (nostalgic) for me ) 

baskin robbins here has a lot of really amazing monthly limited flavors, and each season they change. the fall (halloween themed) and winter (christmas themed) flavors are our favorites. summer flavors are too fruity for my tastes ! what is everyone's favorite flavors ?? i'm partial to coffee or matcha flavored ice cream. (but not together lol)


----------



## slleavy (Jul 22, 2010)

i love your bunnies and all of their fuzzy fur! so cute!

also, mint choc chip and coffee are two great choices c:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am glad she is feeling better, the heat is definitely no help. 

I never thought of my lionheads as tribbles, love it! I hope your studies continue to go well.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 24, 2010)

HAha, I didn't know Baskin Robbins was "31" there! What's so hard about a triple scoop though?  The American appetite doesn't stop at a triple.

I loooove gyudon. Don't laugh, but Yoshinoya gyudon... drool. The Yoshinoya we have in Times Sq. NYC sucks in comparison. Something about it is not the same. Gotta get it in Japan. But anyway, in general, gyudon. So good. So juicy. Satisfying indeed.

Hope it cools down soon!


----------



## usawan (Jul 25, 2010)

*@ wabbitdad- *thanks ! it has been hard to focus in class lately with the heat, but i'm doing my best. we're going through some tough material lately though, so i have to pull double-time studying. fuan-chan is doing great, her unchi have returned completely to normal and she's pooping up a storm to make up for lost time.

*@helen- *i had no idea there was a yoshinoya in NY ! gyudon is amazing...i don't know if i could live without it ! our favorite place is sukiya because they have a bunch of toppings that you can choose, and they don't cost any extra.

---

well it's official, i bought my plane ticket to go to the US in the fall for 9 days. i'm so excited ! i haven't been home in a year, and by the time september rolls around it will be a year and a half at least. i can't wait to get fat on mexican food and my mother's cooking. i can also pick up a lot of bunny toys (like those rainbow-colored geometric wooden balls i always see around the forum). they don't really sell bunny 'toys' here, mostly just wooden items designed to be chewed on. but then again, in japan, bunnies aren't really 'played' with, so it makes sense. but it could also be a location thing, there are much bigger kojimas than the one i go to (but none are really convenient to go to). my suitcase will be one third stuff for me, and two thirds bunny stuff when i come back home haha. spoiled little things.

i have a post i am dying to make but i'm waiting on my friend to send me pictures, so you will all have to wait with me  hopefully i can get them from her in the next couple days once her finals are over.

---

tonight i took apart fuan-chan's cage and cordoned off part of my house so shushu could run around for a bit. lately because fuan-chan has been in her face, shushu has been on a pee rampage and i'm really sick of cleaning it up. she never, never pees when i let her out, but because fuan-chan is in her line of sight constantly now that she's moved down from the closet shelf, i think she's really upset. it's terribly mendoukusai (troublesome) to have to move the cage around but i can't NOT give shushu run time, and at least the cage is made of panels and moves easily. i love having a bunny out next to me all the time, but i really can't wait until i can put the cage back in my closet and get half my house back. 

fuan-chan gets to be on my side of the barrier because shushu needs to be where her cage (litterbox) is, and fuan-chan has stellar litter habits and i can easily move her toilet around and she'll use it wherever. she was being extra cute tonight, so i got some pictures. most of them i had to use my phone camera's night mode function because it is really dark in my house even with the light on. (note to self: buy curtains this year)









she randomly came up while i was on my laptop and wedged herself in between my thigh and the barrier and melted out for some petting. (there was literally maybe two or three inches of space there) it was definitely an 'awe' moment. the second picture was after she'd hopped up and run around some more, then came back and flopped by my feet. 









she's looking rather scruffy with all the shedding. the second picture is just me being a goof. i play with my buns' ears all the time...i mean how can you not ? haha









lumpy head-chan. 


oh and just for fun (and because this post isn't long enough yet) some gentei curry my friend and i had at one of our favorite restaurants. it was so delicious.


----------



## BethM (Jul 25, 2010)

*usawan wrote: *


> baskin robbins here has a lot of really amazing monthly limited flavors, and each season they change. the fall (halloween themed) and winter (christmas themed) flavors are our favorites. summer flavors are too fruity for my tastes ! what is everyone's favorite flavors ?? i'm partial to coffee or matcha flavored ice cream. (but not together lol)


That sounds so good! I'm not a big ice cream person, but mint chocolate chip and coffee are favorites for me. 

When I lived on Guam, the Baskin Robins there had an amazing variety of delicious tropical fruit flavors, I went there all the time. My favorite was mango with passion-fruit swirl. So good! By comparison, the flavors here are boring. I rarely go to Baskin Robins anymore, as most of the flavors are ones I can buy in a carton at the supermarket.


----------



## usawan (Jul 27, 2010)

okay i can't keep him a secret anymore. he's just too cool. :biggrin:

so until the GOOD pictures come in, you get some pictures from my phone.












this is MUSHY, my japanese rhinoceros beetle ! in japanese, he is called simply kabutomushi (ã«ããè«) which just means beetle. mushi (è«) means 'bug', and 'mushy' is a mispronunciation of 'mushi'. my friend and i couldn't think of anything clever to name him so he just gets to be mushy-kun. ( -kun is the boy version of the -chan suffix)

i want a ton of kabutomushi now. when mushy passes, i plan on preserving his carapace. 

i just love bugs :biggrin:


----------



## usawan (Jul 28, 2010)

i ran into some bunnies today while out and about with my friend, thought i'd share them with you. the first one is on a packet of hanabi (fireworks), and the second is a crime prevention hotline poster at my friend's station. (yeah i don't get it either)










in some embarrassing news, i got on the wrong train going home tonight. i take the LOCAL train, but without realizing it i got on the EXPRESS train. they are the same train line, so all the trains look identical. in a year of living at my house this is the first time i've done this so, i think it was probably overdue eh ? luckily all the express trains stop two stations down from me before continuing on, so getting back home was fast. i still feel rather foolish however...


----------



## Nela (Jul 28, 2010)

Gah! I want rabbit stuffs! Lol. Pencil cases, pencils,pens, bags....  

Mushy is awesome! Is he all black? I cannot really tell. So... How do you keep beetles? I mean, what kind of care do they require? 

Your buns are too cute :biggrin2:


----------



## usawan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> Mushy is awesome! Is he all black? I cannot really tell. So... How do you keep beetles? I mean, what kind of care do they require?


he's actually a reddish color, but that is because he's still young. when he matures completely he will be solid black. here is a better picture of his color that my friend took:






his care is actually quite simple...they just eat jellies (he's chowing down on one in the picture), and require a humid environment (a few sprays from a water bottle does the trick). i keep him in a small plastic terrarium since he isn't very active. if he isn't eating, he is usually asleep buried in the wood chips. as far as care goes, that is about it ! they are really simple little things. i plan on getting into breeding kabutomushi eventually, but it's a really delicate process, so for now i am alright just having my one beetle to look after :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedSerpent (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow I would love to get a few of those guys in here! Its too bad shipping them is so much of a hassle, I'd be right on board with that! How long do they live?


----------



## Yield (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh goodness! O: 
Sugoi  (I've taken Japanese for 11 years :3)
Mushy is pretty cool looking!
Do those type of beetles bite? O:
He's sooo big @[email protected]!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 28, 2010)

Eep. I can't look at your blog anymore! Bugs give me the heebie jeebies!  

LOL - poor you, about the express train... One time I was heading home in the rain and after I got off the train, I have to take the bus west. I guess I got confused because it was dark and rainy, because I didn't realize I took the bus on the wrong side of the street, and I hopped on the very first bus that came. It was going *east*... Manhattan is surrounded by water so I saw the bus heading towards a river and assumed it was going to the right way until it got the end and I realized I was as far as one could possibly be from home LOL... Darn it.


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2010)

*Nela wrote: *


> Gah! I want rabbit stuffs! Lol. Pencil cases, pencils,pens, bags....


I collect bunny-themed bento boxes.


----------



## usawan (Jul 30, 2010)

> Wow I would love to get a few of those guys in here! Its too bad shipping them is so much of a hassle, I'd be right on board with that! How long do they live?


yeah i'm lucky that they are practically falling out of the trees onto me here (ok not really, but they are very easy to get). i want to keep several different kinds, the pet shop i frequent has about three or four different species of beetle, and at their other locations they have more. 

they don't live very long, about 3 or 4 months. so i'll probably be saying farewell to mushy-kun around november. 



> Oh goodness! O: Sugoi  (I've taken Japanese for 11 years :3) Mushy is pretty cool looking! Do those type of beetles bite? O: He's sooo big @[email protected]!


ãã¸ããã??ãã¹ã´ã¤ã !ãã ã·ã¼ããã¯åããªãã ãã§ã¯ãªãã¦ãæãããªãã é£ã¹ããã©ãæ ãããã ãããå¨ç¶ããªãï½ï½ããããã¢æ°è¨­ãªã«ããè«ããããªãï½ï½ãããã§ã¦å¤§ããã ãã©ã­!ãæãã ã·ã¼ããã¯åã®èã®ä¸ã«ãã£ã¦ããä»ã®ãã®ãè¦ã¦ãã¾ãã ã·ã¼ãããè¦ã¦ãå°ãæããªæãããããï½ï½ã



> Eep. I can't look at your blog anymore! Bugs give me the heebie jeebies!


awe i'm sorry ! i'll put up a warning if i make a post with pictures of him in it, lol. he doesn't do much of anything except sit there looking formidable and failing at life, he just eats his jelly and sleeps and that is basically it. 

---

so tomorrow (the 31st) is my 22nd birthday (ok, so technically it is my birthday in a few hours seeing as it's already 23:00) ...not really looking forward to it but time marches ever onward eh. 

today my friend and i wandered past an arcade that she used to frequent a lot, and we always stop in and play the UFO catchers when we're in the area. (okay, she does all the playing, i am terrible at them, but she always wins) anyhow, today we won some llamas for our cellphones. in the end we got two at the same time after only a few tries (the one we tried to get got knocked over as planned, and another was hooked onto the claw)

i have a lot of llamas that we have won from various UFO catchers around tokyo...i have something of a llama family going, if you will. i don't know why, but we always seem to just end up playing the UFO catchers with llamas in them. i guess now that we have a collection going, we just keep getting new ones to add to it.







the llama family















the little tan one with the scarf was the first llama, he is a keitai (cellphone) charm. the pink llama is a keychain, the tall llama is a pencil case, and the last llama is the keitai charm from today. the back of her is a wipe for my keitai's screen.












the line is called ArPakasso (ã¢ã«ãã«ãã½). the tags are all kind of strange so i thought i'd include them too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 3, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Yield (Aug 3, 2010)

ã¯ããï¼ï¼
I'm not that great at it though.
That's good he doesn't bite though x)
How long is he supposed to live? O:


----------



## maryalesia (Aug 3, 2010)

She def. has lion-head ears, and the way she only has wool on her sides reminds me of lion-heads.

... I'm pretty sure your first bunny is not an American Fuzzy Lop.


----------



## maryalesia (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my Lion-Head. While they aren't similar in color, ShuShu and Jalopy are similar in how there is wool only on the sides of their bodies and a thick mane:


----------



## hln917 (Aug 3, 2010)

[align=center][/align]
[align=center]*Happy Birthday Sebastian!!*[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## usawan (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you dave and helen ! :biggrin: 



> ã¯ããï¼ï¼
> I'm not that great at it though.
> That's good he doesn't bite though x)
> How long is he supposed to live? O:


i'm not very good at it either so don't worry he only lives as an adult beetle for a few months, sadly. but he spent about 8 months developing as a little beetle larva !



> She def. has lion-head ears, and the way she only has wool on her sides reminds me of lion-heads. ... I'm pretty sure your first bunny is not an American Fuzzy Lop.


i think it's come to light that shushu is not really a bunny at all, but a tribble 

---

i've been really slacking on bunny photos lately, gomen everyone ! but i got one of everyone in the zoo to share so hopefully it will satiate folks for the time being...









the girls are looking so lumpy and strange lately due to the shedding...i'm waiting impatiently for winter to come back around so they fluff out again.


----------



## usawan (Aug 6, 2010)

whew, first photo spam post in a while. enjoy  i'm gonna go off and enjoy my summer break. i'm so glad this semester is bisected with a vacation.


ã·ã¥ã·ã¥




ã





after a vigorous brushing-down this morning. (don't be fooled, the fur on her belly is REALLY LONG)

ä¸å®ã¡ãã












see her little legs ?












thank goodness for night-mode on cameras...this was the first time i've ever seen her lay like this...these were actually taken upside-down because she was facing me at the time, so that's why they are strange angles. poor girl has been hit hard with the shedding, she's completely uneven and most of her long hair has fallen out. her head looks so misshapen lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Still a very cute bunny!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 6, 2010)

LOL! The little legs hanging out look so funny!! Nice photos!


----------



## usawan (Aug 7, 2010)

i've got an epic mass of pictures to share today...i put some of mushy-kun in at the end, so don't scroll all the way down if you don't want to see a giant beetle 







shushu swapped franchises and is now a wookie












i was doing some sweeping up and moved my bed away from the wall...shushu wasn't even bothered and just chilled there the whole time. both bunnies like to lay in exactly the same spot under my bed. 

while i had shushu out, and was taking pictures, i heard someone above me wanting attention...















she was grunting up a storm until i poked my fingers in and gave her some nose rubs.









nose-chan ! 


----


and my favorite little man, mushy-kun.






this one captures his color the best. he is SUCH a bright red in the sunlight. i don't want him to ever turn dark lol. (please excuse the futon, i've been meaning to throw it away for months...)















he was just zooming around my hand.


----------



## hln917 (Aug 7, 2010)

LOL! Shushu does look like a wookie!


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Aug 15, 2010)

Aw your blog is really cool! IT's neat seeing how bunnies live in other parts of the world.


----------



## usawan (Aug 17, 2010)

feels like i've been gone from here for ages, even if it's only been about a week, i think. vacation has been nice...just sitting at home, not having to bother getting dressed or going anywhere. i really need the down time. just been relaxing and drawing and sleeping, ha. just laying low and trying to let my battery recharge. i've been strung pretty tightly lately.

well, it would be a completely relaxing vacation except fuan-chan is driving me insane. she won't stop digging, and i don't mean in her litterbox, i mean just digging PERIOD. she digs at the bottom of her cage, and my floor, constantly. i cut her nails, and she still does it. at times the sound of it drives me to the point of wanting to snap even if it's the first time i have heard it in hours. i have to constantly remind myself that she's an animal, and that she doesn't know any better. but **** if it doesn't take all my willpower to stay composed.

shushu has been business as usual...mushy-kun is also fine. i scored a small fish tank on the side of the road being thrown out for trash so i took that home and scrubbed it down and now i have a perfect new home for something. i want another beetle...

not many new pictures, but i got a WTF japan to share with you guys...

a UFO catcher with live betta in it:






you only have to get them onto the green bit to win (obviously you can't drop a fish into the normal prize chute..) this is the first time my friend and i have seen a UFO catcher with anything living in it. we were pretty dubious as to if you could really win anything from it..

and one of a shushu shape:






can you spot the bunny under the fur ?


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow I missed a bunch of your posts! I just read the last like 2 pages of your blog 

Mushy-kun is so cool.

The bunnies are looking adorable, as always


----------



## usawan (Aug 18, 2010)

> Wow I missed a bunch of your posts! I just read the last like 2 pages of your blog
> 
> Mushy-kun is so cool.
> 
> The bunnies are looking adorable, as always


heloo ! yeah sometimes i don't get emails when someone updates their blog...i will think, wow they have been quiet lately, then go look up their thread and no it's just me being out of the loop and i have like six pages to catch up on...


well fuan-chan is living up to her name again...just had to go post in the infirmary thread because she has some strange happenings around her mouth. this whole summer has just been strange...it's hotter than last year, there are more bugs than last year...






she was standing on a mirror that i had lying on the floor propped up against a massive stack of magazines. i tried to get an artsy shot with her reflection but they all came out kind of lame looking...


and to cheer myself up, some more WTF japan that my friend sent me last night 






yum yum ?


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 19, 2010)

My husband always sends me the public service notices in trains when he's in Tokyo. I always guffaw and crack up when I read them. Then he found me the website for all these great notices. So good. 
http://www.tokyometro.jp/anshin/kaiteki/poster/index.html
"Please Do It Again" LOL
And my favorites: "Please do it at home"


----------



## usawan (Aug 25, 2010)

class started up again monday. i have ZERO desire to go anymore. i'm at the point of language school where they've already taught you everything important you need to know, and now it's up to each individual to go forth in the world and practice with japanese people to get better. from herein out it's just going to be solid reading practice and learning kanji. nooooo thanks.

i don't have any energy to reply to people's blogs right now but it's on my to do list...but i will say @ helen that YES i love those signs, i have seen them several times before and they always crack me up. 

uhh here have some dead bunny flops and a shushu i'm gonna go pass out zzzz






















had to disassemble her cage while chasing a gokiburi (cockroach) around my house. never did find the damned thing in the end...


----------



## Dragonrain (Aug 25, 2010)

Good luck with classes!


----------



## usawan (Aug 30, 2010)

don't have much interesting to update about...i skipped thursday and friday classes last week in the interests of hanging out with my friend. today we talked about old japanese ghost stories for some reason...i slept through about 80% of the class because i've been getting fragmented, bad sleep lately due to fuan-chan being next to my head nearly. 

hurry up and end summer...august isn't letting go without a fight and it's been so hot lately.

anyhow, have an immense number of photos.









the first one she has her head up against my armpit/shoulder area. i had her in bed with me because it's the only way to shut her up when she starts her digging spree in the mornings. 

these ones of shushu are from tonight.


----------



## Nela (Aug 30, 2010)

Woot lovely pics! ^_^ I hear you about the digging. i used to have a bunny that used to chew the cage bars all night to let me know she was angry with me. Lol. I hate hot weather. I have to sleep with an ice pack in my pillow case when it's hot. Is it supposed to stay hot for a while still? How's everything else going?


----------



## usawan (Aug 30, 2010)

> Woot lovely pics! ^_^ I hear you about the digging. i used to have a bunny that used to chew the cage bars all night to let me know she was angry with me. Lol. I hate hot weather. I have to sleep with an ice pack in my pillow case when it's hot. Is it supposed to stay hot for a while still? How's everything else going?


it's probably tantamount to fingernails on the chalkboard for me...i have no idea why she just suddenly started doing it, either ! 

it should cool off starting next month sometime, hopefully. i cannot wait for fall and winter...this summer has been brutal.

everything else in life is fine, i suppose. it's been pretty boring here lately actually, haha. nothing much has been going on except it being hot, and me being tired all the time. well i waxed my floors today, i guess that was something lol.


----------



## usawan (Aug 31, 2010)

just a couple pictures from this morning..










oh god i must think of something interesting to update with that isn't a bunch of photos. :lookaround


----------



## Dragonrain (Sep 3, 2010)

Aw what cute bunny lips!

Nothing wrong with posting lots of pictures!!


----------



## Amy27 (Sep 4, 2010)

Your bunnies are so cute. I love seeing their photos.


----------



## hln917 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Sebastian~just wondering how you and the buns are?


----------



## juliemjkim (Mar 29, 2011)

The circling and grunting means the bunny has probably reached sexual maturity. The nipping will probably turn into biting so be careful!


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been wondering about you too Sebastian. Give us news when you can please?


----------



## usawan (Apr 5, 2011)

hey everyone, goodness it has been a long time since i have been here. sorry about vanishing like that ! i've never been good keeping blogs or journals going...

we are all okay, but the girls were really stressed for the first week or so because of the continuous aftershocks. shushu took it particularly hard but everything has gone back to (relative) normalcy now. i have sooo many pictures that i should upload haha...maybe i will do that in the next day or so.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 5, 2011)

:bunny18 So glad you and the girls are fine. Poor Shushu, they say animals can sense danger much sooner than the human. Praying for everyone there in Japan. Be safe and keep up posted.


----------



## usawan (Apr 8, 2011)

before i forget, here is a choice selection of photos from where i left off...most of them are from the winter so the girls are at maximum fur. i think i bought enough lint rollers to buy the company's CEO a new jet plane haha

enjoy everyone ! i will try and regularly update things again when i have time. work has been keeping me incredibly busy though :faint:


to start things off, this was my new year picture that i sent to everyone:






well...at least fuan-chan looks like a bunny. shushu is...well, shushu.









shushu's feet are my favorite thing. :hearts
















there's a bunny in that fluff, somewhere...









out for a walk ! this was around new year, and it was so cold that i bought the girls matching shirts for going outside haha...fuan-chan's is pink though. 











shushu gives the stank eye. my friends and i laughed so hard after i took these.


i promise to take some more pictures soon, the sakura are in full bloom and it is so beautiful here right now !


----------



## Nela (Apr 8, 2011)

Sebastian,

It is great to hear from you. I am glad you guys are doing well. I absolutely LOVED the pictures. Do you still have your beetle?

Stay safe out there! ray:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cute pictures and I am glad you are o.k.


----------



## Siobhan (Apr 28, 2011)

So adorable! I just read your whole blog today and it's great. It's so fun to read!


----------

